# College Schedule and Reserve



## Piper 44 (4 Jan 2009)

Hello, 

My friend and I are trying to get in the reserve. However, he will be attending college in September 2009 and feels he won't be have enough time to complete his education and do the reserve. I am trying to convince him that he will have enough time and I am just wondering if there are any college students out there that are doing the reserves and how they are coping with doing both?
Not sure if this helps but the regiment will be The Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment out of Peterborough and the college course he is taking is the blasting and drilling course at Fleming in Lindsay Ontario.

Thankyou, Piper 44


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jan 2009)

You should be fine. My college (St Lawrence in Kingston) was fairly flexible with my classes. One of my professors even allowed me to write a final exam early because I had to leave during the exam period for my leadership course out of town. All your friend will require is very basic time management, and to talk to his professors ahead of time to make sure his schedule will not conflict with parade nights as some courses have night classes, or classes that end near 1830.

I was able to parade at least one night a week, and 2-3 weekends a month without compromising on my studies.


----------



## brihard (4 Jan 2009)

Yes, you can definitely do both together. Many of us in the reserves are or have been students as well. It wouldn't be a stretch to say that the reserves schedule everything specifically with students in mind.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jan 2009)

Piper 44 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> My friend and I are trying to get in the reserve. However, he will be attending college in September 2009 and feels he won't be have enough time to complete his education and do the reserve. I am trying to convince him that he will have enough time and I am just wondering if there are any college students out there that are doing the reserves and how they are coping with doing both?
> Not sure if this helps but the regiment will be The Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment out of Peterborough and the college course he is taking is the blasting and drilling course at Fleming in Lindsay Ontario.
> ...



Joining the Reserves is how I paid my way through University.  At the moment 50% (a guesstimate) of my current unit are University Students.


----------



## ARMY_101 (4 Jan 2009)

I've been fine with the schedule.  Reserves is only one night a week and one weekend a month (maybe two), so the other time is lots to complete studies and go over all of the required information.  I've been fine, and I'm also working part-time with another job on top of reserves and university.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (4 Jan 2009)

ARMY_101 said:
			
		

> I've been fine with the schedule.  Reserves is only one night a week and one weekend a month (maybe two), so the other time is lots to complete studies and go over all of the required information.  I've been fine, and I'm also working part-time with another job on top of reserves and university.



Definitely two weekends a month if you are on a weekend BMQ course. As mentioned, the bulk of reservists are students. Good luck.


----------



## Piper 44 (4 Jan 2009)

Thankyou very very much everyone!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Jan 2009)

ARMY_101 said:
			
		

> I've been fine with the schedule. * Reserves is only one night a week and one weekend a month (maybe two), * so the other time is lots to complete studies and go over all of the required information.  I've been fine, and I'm also working part-time with another job on top of reserves and university.



No parade nights while on BMQ



			
				Moody said:
			
		

> Definitely two weekends a month if you are on a weekend BMQ course. As mentioned, the bulk of reservists are students. Good luck.



Correct.


----------



## Hogie (5 Jan 2009)

Piper 44, as everyone else has said, no problem!  I went to university, trained the max amount of time with my unit, and raised a baby at the same time.   Don't let this stop your friend from applying.  For a part-time job the pay is definitely worth it, for students or anyone for that matter.  Most units will tell you that your education is a priority if there is ever a time conflict, i.e. you have an exam on a training night.


----------



## Redeye (5 Jan 2009)

There's quite a few students at Fleming College in Lindsay who parade with us, he should have no problem doing both.  It's just a matter of time management on his part.  Colleges and universities are very accommodating with people's schedules, and so are the Reserve units to a point.  As long as he plans his school workload effectively he should have no trouble.  We had a couple of people in that very program in the Regiment.



			
				Piper 44 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> My friend and I are trying to get in the reserve. However, he will be attending college in September 2009 and feels he won't be have enough time to complete his education and do the reserve. I am trying to convince him that he will have enough time and I am just wondering if there are any college students out there that are doing the reserves and how they are coping with doing both?
> Not sure if this helps but the regiment will be The Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment out of Peterborough and the college course he is taking is the blasting and drilling course at Fleming in Lindsay Ontario.
> ...


----------



## ARMY_101 (5 Jan 2009)

Moody said:
			
		

> Definitely two weekends a month if you are on a weekend BMQ course. As mentioned, the bulk of reservists are students. Good luck.



That is certainly worth noting.

If two weekends a month seems like too much you could always take the training courses over the summer.  I was able to spare a lot of time for weekends while in high school and working a part-time job, but now with university sparing two weekends a month is more difficult.



			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> No parade nights while on BMQ



We were allowed to parade with the unit while in BMQ, although the training wasn't much more than a refresher of what was being learned on BMQ anyways (drill, weapons handling, stoppage drills, etc.).


----------



## Danjanou (5 Jan 2009)

Like many others I too paid my way through University as a Reservist and still enjoyed a reasonable social life (with the funds to do so as well). Summer employment almost guaranteed and tearing around gagetown or Wainwright or Bavaria sure beat "saying do you want fries with that?"  8)


----------



## Redeye (5 Jan 2009)

Army folks became my social life - and cheap beer in the Mess was a help, even though I was drawing what seemed like a King's ransom in pay at the time.  And there's the $2000/year education reimbursement program as well.  Knowing you have a nearly guaranteed summer job is also very, very nice.



			
				Danjanou said:
			
		

> Like many others I too paid my way through University as a Reservist and still enjoyed a reasonable social life (with the funds to do so as well). Summer employment almost guaranteed and tearing around gagetown or Wainwright or Bavaria sure beat "saying do you want fries with that?"  8)


----------



## Piper 44 (5 Jan 2009)

Hey Redeye do you think they will let me underage drink?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Jan 2009)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Army folks became my social life - and cheap beer in the Mess was a help, even though I was drawing what seemed like a King's ransom in pay at the time.  And there's the $2000/year education reimbursement program as well.  Knowing you have a nearly guaranteed summer job is also very, very nice.



To clarify Redeye its up to $2000/yr for 4 yrs.

EDITED TO ADD

From the Recruiting Web Site:

Reimbursement is available to encourage eligible Primary Reserve members to pursue a degree or diploma at a university, college or other approved education institution. *The reimbursement is up to 50% of education expenses, to a maximum of $2,000 per academic year, not to exceed $8,000*. Eligible costs must be registered and subsequently reimbursed for the full academic semester during which an individual is enrolled. Certain other conditions and restrictions may apply



			
				Piper 44 said:
			
		

> Hey Redeye do you think they will let me underage drink?



umm..... *NO*


----------



## Redeye (5 Jan 2009)

Absolutely not.



			
				Piper 44 said:
			
		

> Hey Redeye do you think they will let me underage drink?


----------



## Piper 44 (5 Jan 2009)

Don't worry i was just kidding. This means to much to me to compromise it on something like drinking


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Jan 2009)

:

riiiiiight


----------



## Piper 44 (5 Jan 2009)

I mean it!!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (5 Jan 2009)

ARMY_101 said:
			
		

> We were allowed to parade with the unit while in BMQ, although the training wasn't much more than a refresher of what was being learned on BMQ anyways (drill, weapons handling, stoppage drills, etc.).



We also paraded during the week in addition to BMQ weekends. As mentioned earlier, it was a review of the previous weekends where we practiced drill, comms etc. There were also additional events including parades, ceremonies etc. that we were able to participate in. It depends on your Unit. Some of the guys from other Units did not parade with their Unit during the week.



> This means to much to me to compromise it on something like drinking


Don't worry; the army doesn't drink that much.  Come to think of it, I spent more on drinks some most nights than I made.


----------



## Piper 44 (5 Jan 2009)

Thanks Moody


----------



## Danjanou (6 Jan 2009)

This new fangled army of young uns don't drink. They're too into health food and yoga and iPods. Back in the day us old farts drank, trained and drank  again and we still do. Spent last night in Heavens waiting room er the local Legion branch watching Canada beat the Swedes and enjoying cheap beer. 8)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jan 2009)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> This new fangled army of young uns don't drink. They're too into health food and yoga and iPods. Back in the day us old farts drank, trained and drank  again and we still do. Spent last night in *Heavens waiting room* er the local Legion branch watching Canada beat the Swedes and enjoying cheap beer. 8)



I like that part......


----------



## Danjanou (8 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I like that part......



What part the old fart, the cheap beer, or the Swedes? 8)

Someone suggested we go up and watch the third period at Ikea. >

BTW ask and I'll tell you old fart stories about Tony S when he was a 2/lt and an undergrad at MUN.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Jan 2009)

If it is the same Tony S I'm thinking of, he is now BGen.


----------



## Danjanou (8 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> If it is the same Tony S I'm thinking of, he is now BGen.



I know that, that's why the offer of embarrasing stories of his mispent youth >


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Jan 2009)

lol roger that 

:cheers:

EDITED TO ADD

Got to love how Area has not updated there site wrt his position.


----------

